# Strip light cover removal



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi.

I've recently bought a T674GT and need to remove the cover of the floor to ceiling strip light just inside the habitation door on the corner of the wardrobe. 

There are a number of individual bulbs inside and some aren't working. 

There's no mention of this fitting in the manual and for the life of me I can't see how it comes off without taking the panels apart. 

Can anybody 'shed any light' on how to get it off?

Thanks

David


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

bump
i would like to know as well


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Good to know it isn't just me  

Actually I could live with a few of the bulbs out but these are the last non-LED bulbs in the van and I'd like to change them.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Exactly my reason for removal.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

me neither, I've got similar in my 544 (2007 model). We call them our disco lights! I can only think that access is from the back - there are screws down the edges of the aluminium mouding in the wardrobe / truma cupboards? But I have another one at the edge of the kitchen drawers, and it doesn't look like you can get to the rear of that! 
I rarely use them, for decorative effect only, and definitely not when off hook-up. (I doubt it would be cost effective to replace them with LEDs - wouldn't get much use) :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a thought, maybe Chris at Premier could help? I have to call him about something else, and will drop this one in.....


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I have had a look on the parts system using the details of Mikes motorhome, and I have attached the exploded view diagram below of the unit I believe is being referred to. 

I am not certain myself how this is removed, but I have emailed Hymer for assistance and will respond as soon as I hear back from them.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that looks like the side one Chris, but I think it has a series of bulbs rather than a fluorescent strip? It'll be interesting to find out how to access it! Maybe you have to prise the cover off and there's some magic slot hidden away somewhere; I'm not about to go out there in the cold and find out.......
Thanks for your help again 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Mike, 

If you can email me a photo of the light in situ that would be great for confirmation and can be forward to Hymer in case of inconsistencies. as the Hymer parts diagram are sometimes representative rather than an accurate representation of the part.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well ok then...

first is the tall one, second the one that looks like your diagram. As you can see the lights are on, but definitely seem to be individual bulbs - some don't work! :wink:


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep, the tall one, that's what I've got as well. Looks like 3/4 bulbs are out but difficult to tell what's under there.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A picky of mine below from a 2006 Hymer B504 if it helps.

To remove the cover all you have to do is pinch or squeeze the clear plastic cover either side and 'persuade' it out of its housing.

On mine they look like separate lights with the cover on, but is in fact a large clear plastic tube with a rope of small bulbs in series.










Pete


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Pete, 

These covers remove in the same manner as the old Hymer kitchen extractors, thanks for letting everyone know.

Are the bulbs removable, if so are they capless or threaded?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brilliant! Thanks pete, will have a look at mine whne it gets a bit warmer. :roll: 

just as a matter of interest I checked the panel on mine, and with those lights on and nothing else running, they are drawing just under 2 amps


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chris,

The plastic tube with the bulbs inside are in is like a half round plastic housing that clips into the unit behind, sort of like a reverse of the clear plastic cover if you get my drift.
Its a similar process to remove it by squeezing together and prizing out.

You can also see the 2 electrical connections, simple screw in plastic blocks at the top of the housing.

If you still have my Serial No it might show up on your parts computer?

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> brilliant! Thanks pete, will have a look at mine whne it gets a bit warmer. :roll:
> 
> just as a matter of interest I checked the panel on mine, and with those lights on and nothing else running, they are drawing just under 2 amps


Mike, from a previous post of mine about the accuracy of the schaudt panel mine was drawing about 0.7 amps ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-514103.html#514103

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would imagine those strips of LED lights may serve as a more efficient replacement?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Peejay,

The parts system lists the same diagram as shown in my earlier post; I hadn't realised from the photo until a closer look that this was LED rope light.

You can locate replacements here:

LED PCB strip light
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-3528-..._Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item565d7d593b

LED Rope Light
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warm-Whit...y_Lights&var=410235916121&hash=item19e4bf9e01

Regards,
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys will have a look later when back in UK.


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info Chris. 

I'm not entirely convinced that I have an LED rope in mine. The current draw is too high at around 2A+. I'll get the cover off sometime, just a bit worried about manipulating cold brittle plastic at the moment.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dgg said:


> Thanks for the info Chris.
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced that I have an LED rope in mine. The current draw is too high at around 2A+. I'll get the cover off sometime, just a bit worried about manipulating cold brittle plastic at the moment.


Yes, I'll wait for it to warm up too: something to do when away and nice & cosy inside :wink:


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep, the tall one, that's what I've got as well. Looks like 3/4 bulbs are out but difficult to tell what's under there.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've been out and had another look if it helps....

Its only a few minutes job to remove the light unit itself after taking off the clear cover.

The light is one moulded plastic unit so doubt you would be able to replace it with an led ropelight unless it was thin enough to slide into the tube after removing the string of bulbs.
The tiny bulbs don't look like leds to me, just miniature incandescent ones all soldered in line. You can see them through the slot in the rear of the housing.

Anyway, mine are all working ok so not going to mess with them. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I'll probably be leaving mine as they are unless I come across a 2m strip of LEDs that I can just plug into the block connector.

Thanks for the help folks


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I'll probably be leaving mine as they are unless I come across a 2m strip of LEDs that I can just plug into the block connector.

Thanks for the help folks


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

dgg said:


> I think I'll probably be leaving mine as they are unless I come across a 2m strip of LEDs that I can just plug into the block connector.
> 
> Thanks for the help folks


Hi

I've just finished replacing (less than half an hour ago) the original lighting strip (it is indeed a set of very small incandescents soldered together) with a rope of LEDs (supplied by Aten Lighting - http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/flexible-led-strip-lighting.html) - the LED strip is about 1cm in width and cut to fit (lengthwise) into the tube within the light fitting.

The original bulbs have a plastic cap at either end (see peejay's pictures), if you're replacing them with LEDs it is not that important to try to get these caps out without breaking the wires, I opened up the tube with a little help from my other half and removed a cap from one end, bend the connecting wires over so the cap is outside the gap in the tube, it's then very simple to ease the set of bulbs out of the tube from the other end.

To remove the cover - squeeze one side inwards until you can get a flat bladed screwdriver into the edge, put a further screwdriver or knife blade into the gap you've made and do the same thing about 6 inches further down - once you've got it started, it's simply a matter of running either the screwdriver or knife blade down the edge until it's free, it then just pulls clear. The tube is a little tighter fit, but removed in the same way - take care with the connecting wires, they aren't very long and I think it pays to do as I did and undo the connector block terminal screws first so the wires are free.

Once I'd sussed out how to get the LED strip into the tube - push the fly-lead through first and pull on it very gently whilst pressing the outer curve to open up the tube - it was fairly easy, just make sure you connect the positive fly lead of the LED strip to the positive terminal of the connector block (and obviously the same for the negative lead). On the srtip I fitted the positive lead was grey with a black stripe running down it, whilst the negative is plain grey.

Very easy to do and is a vast improvement over the original.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

That's brilliant Keith, thanks! 

Which colour/size/product code did you go for from the Aten list and are you happy with it. Would you go for a different one if you started again? 
Cheers

David


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

dgg said:


> That's brilliant Keith, thanks!
> 
> Which colour/size/product code did you go for from the Aten list and are you happy with it. Would you go for a different one if you started again?
> Cheers
> ...


Hi David

I used the AL505030WW (warm white) - I'd actually ordered 3 strips from Aten at the NEC, they cocked up on the length of one of the strips so sent me the correct item through the post and told me to keep the one which was incorrect (too short), I ended up with a spare 1.2 metre length, so decided to replace the bulbs in the corner light (on the corner of the cooker/hob by the habitation entry door) with LEDs as there were a couple of the original bulbs inoperative.

The length required for the light in my Hymer was 80cm - the strips are made so that they can be cut to the length you need, there is a cut mark every 3 LEDs (about every 10cm) with the facility to solder a fly lead to the cut section.

Aten will supply any length you need and solder just about any length of fly lead you require, probably about 8 inches would be good, you can trim off any extra you don't need (better too long than too short) 

If I was re-ordering I would go for the same again, it looks warm and inviting, and, with the other strip hidden under the cupboards over the lounge window makes for a lovely cosy feeling.  I've had cool white reading lights on a previous vehicle and it makes for a cold looking area. :roll:

If you want 'mood' lighting you could go for the colour changing strip (RGB) or a particular colour, whatever takes your fancy. :wink:

Just as an aside, the previous lighting set was drawing about 1.7 amps, the LEDs are drawing 0.2 amps 

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks again Keith. I've ordered a 2 metre strip as the light is floor to ceiling. Will report back when I've fitted it......


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

All fitted! Nice and easy, I ordered the 8mm wide small LED strip and just stuck it to the front of the old bulb carrier.

Hope they aren't too bright now.....

Seems to be drawing 0.9A

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjN8w84o


----------

